
Private Sector Edges Deeper in Space - donohoe
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/15/science/space/contracts-help-private-sector-edge-deeper-into-space.html?hp
======
jdelsman
I want to see some hard numbers on savings in form of an infographic come from
one of these companies, particularly SpaceX. Let's see how much NASA has been
overspending the last few decades...

